# 2 Jun 2008



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

That is all​


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Now that is impressive! A few gorillas gonna be hurtin'.

Good job L!


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

More than a few! Thats a one-man group bomb! :mn


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Somebody is going to get it big time! Or should I say some people are going to get it big time! Dang I hope I didnt trigger something by my recent purchase...... :mn


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Joe has decided to go crazy. First he sells off his x and forbidden x, then some of his humis, now he is a one man bombing crew! Who drugged this man? speak up come on.
You doing okay over there Joe?
Got to grab some popcorn for this one it looks like its going to leave a mark on a few people


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Let's just say...the South may NOT rise again.

:chk


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh man, this is gonna hurt and hurt a lot.

Anyone notice that "south" comprises almost the entire US when bombing from Seattle?

Go get 'em, Joe!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats a whole lotta destruction there....cant wait to see the damage! Go get em!:hn:hn:hn


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

:gn:gnHoly Mierda:chk That is going to hurt!!!!!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Gee Joe....I'm surprised you have anything left to bomb anyone with.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Gee Joe....I'm surprised you have anything left to bomb anyone with.


John, Joe probably has a walkin humi


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Gee Joe....I'm surprised you have anything left to bomb anyone with.


:ss I've got a couple.

Don't make me show you.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> :ss I've got a couple.
> 
> Don't make me show you.


Yeah, I think you'll be alright.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Damn, i just bought 45 sticks off Joe.

6 bombs, that beat my 4 on Monday..... I'm still a noob at this bombing business


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

First volley landed...damage assessment in progress.

Second volley on target in 3... 2...1...


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Take cover!! Take Cover!! Who will it be???


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> First volley landed...damage assessment in progress.
> 
> Second volley on target in 3... 2...1...


fukk. I've been hit. this is gonna take a thread of it's own....


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

The Professor said:


> fukk. I've been hit. this is gonna take a thread of it's own....


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice surprise bomb! Especially on the Professor!
:tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Laff it up while you still gots teeth, biotch. :bx :r :bx

Thread is posted....


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Laff it up while you still gots teeth, biotch. :bx :r :bx
> 
> Thread is posted....


hew, this is going to be an all out war like we experienced between Hollywod "MIKE" aka Dave and DarreL!!!:gn


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Third volley on target...

due to hit...in 3... 2... 1...


----------

